# Overseas Occupational Therapists working in Australia



## lala1234 (May 12, 2013)

I am 23 and have been a qualified occupational therapist for almost 2 years now
I was hoping to travel to Australia on a working holiday visa, and find work as an OT during my stay. I have been looking into the registration process and can see that firstly I need my skills assessed by the OT council. This is made up to two stages, which combined cost $2200. I then need to register with AHPRA at a further cost in order to become legally able to work and practice within Australia.
As I am only initially looking to visit and work for one year this is a lot of money before I have even considered cost of visa, flights accommodation etc and if I was to find difficulty finding work could turn out to not be cost - effective overall. 

I have visited Australia before and I am very keen to return, I could find work within healthcare as a support staff or in other areas as need be however after 3 years of training I want to be able to work within my chosen profession whilst over there as I love my job. It just seems very expensive and difficult!

Has anyone else done something similar ie, gaining a working holiday visa and working as a locum OT rather than immigrating altogether? Any advice? Did you apply for general registration?


----------



## bianca_92 (Jan 5, 2016)

*same here*

Hello.
I am sorry - I also don´t have the answer but I also find it very difficult and it is even worse for austrians as we cannot get the working holiday visa. Have you already found another way ? And do you know if I can only work in Australia with work experience? I will graduate in June this year and do not have work experience (expect my practical trainings) . So if I got it right you first have to register with the OT Board and if you pass the assessment you need to send it to the embassy for the visa. Somebody told me that I can only apply for the visa once I have my qualification certificate. But do you think I can already start registering? And is it right that you do not get any money back if you fail the assessment? That´s so frustrating.. 
And I think you can only find a job if you are aready registered right?
Please let me know if you know more.
regards
Bianca


----------



## Erica Crooks (3 mo ago)

Hi, I've personally gone through this whole process in 2016/2017. Most employers in Australia are unfamiliar with overseas trained OT's and they're not willing to support us through the limited registration process. Occupational Therapy Board of Australia (OTBA) are an independent organisation to provide assessment of qualifications and skills of internationally qualified occupational therapists wishing to practise in Australia. The evaluation for each assessment is in two (2) stages: Stage 1: Desktop Audit Stage 2: Supervised Practice Audit Stage 2 is the more difficult aspect as you can ONLY commence stage 2 and get limited registration with AHPRA when you have a job offer. In my personal experience this is all a very slow because different boards have to meet to discuss each application. Stage 2 took me three months from submitting my application to approval with AHPRA. My advice is, if possible, try to secure a job before you move to Australia and only move to Australia once your stage 2 is approved. Alternatively, get another job while awaiting your registration as Australia is an expensive place to leave with no income. As the company I work for are familiar with supervising overseas trained OT's they are always happy to employer more of us. Working as an OT in Australia is well paid. Visa wise, some employers will sponsor OT's as they are currently on the skills shortage list. I went to Australia on a working holiday visa and then once I secured an OT position they sponsored me.


----------



## OrlaGee (14 d ago)

Hi, I’m an Irish OT hoping to relocate to Melbourne later this year and keen to begin the registration process. Would you possibly be able to share the name of your company as I’m really keen to find an employer to assist with stage 2, thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Erica Crooks said:


> SNIP - advertising
> You can give your email and contact details to the OP through private message option on the forum if you so desire
> Cheers


----------

